# ccw holsters, what do you have



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Just wondering what kind of holster is preferred among ccw permit holders. I know this depends somewhat on the gun but basically shoulder or waist or leg or back of the pants style. I guess there is fanny pack type as well for outdoor hiker types. I was thinking shoulder type as getting in and out of the car would be easier as is the actual weight distribution. I ussually wear ike style jackets so they are'nt much longer than the belt line..


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Of course, it depends,
but you can start your search at the top with:

http://www.miltsparks.com
http://www.comp-tac.com
http://www.mitchrosen.com

IWB is the default standard, unless you have some specific reason not to.
Spend the extra $## and get a decent belt.

M.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This is my favorite, with an IWB a close second. Burl
http://www.banderagunleather.com/


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

You didn't immediately spring for the Sparks Versa Max II, or any of their stuff? The pictures don't even do them justice. They are that good. Get a matching belt and you'll be even happier. Heck, just buy a belt. They are phenomenal. If you don't want to wait the 3 or 4 months, there is a shop (lightening sports????) that carries a few of their models for popular applications.

If you want plastic, one of the most popular is the Comptac CTAC.

M.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I have an IWB that I made a few years ago, seems to work pretty good.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

MRN,
I just wanted to see what the popular type of ccw holster was for carry. If most people prefferred the shoulder type or belt type etc. I wear short Ike style jackets so anything belt would be seen if I raise my arms etc. So I was thinking of shoulder type unless there is a lot of experience out there telling me the negatives...
The web sites you posted are great and I saved them to file. Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

For me it depends on a bunch of factors, what I am wearing as well as where I am going. I use whatever fits the situation. I have a shoulder holster, an inside the pants belt holster, an outside the pants hi-ride belt holster, an ankle holser and several different fanny packs that I use in the summer when I want to wear shorts and a tee shirt.

huntin1


----------



## sixgunluvr (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

_
IWB or small of the back does good for me _


----------



## Night_Sailor (Dec 15, 2006)

MOGLEY said:


> Just wondering what kind of holster is preferred among ccw permit holders. I know this depends somewhat on the gun but basically shoulder or waist or leg or back of the pants style. I guess there is fanny pack type as well for outdoor hiker types. I was thinking shoulder type as getting in and out of the car would be easier as is the actual weight distribution. I ussually wear ike style jackets so they are'nt much longer than the belt line..


I have two shoulder holsters. I find they get unconfortable for a while. If I'm going out for the evening, wearing a jacket, they work well. I have a Lt Wt Officers that I carry, with typically 1 in the pipe and three in the mag to keep the weight down, and a spare clip in the car. Both of these have a smooth consistent draw. One is a bianchi, or perhaps both are.

I have a slide in black neoprene holster with a belt clip that fits on my belt at the spine that works rather well. I can adjust my lumbar support in my pickup truck to create a pocket for it, so it is comfortable for short distances driving. It is also easy enough to pull my gun out and put it in the center console while driving. I can pull it back out of the console, when me girlfriend looks the other way, and she has no clue what I'm doing, although she saw me with an empty hoster last week and asked about it. I told her it was a phone clip and she seems to buy that! <grin>

I bought a plastic belt holster. It comes off with the gun more often than not. I now use is to mount a gun under a table.

I also have a better snap on in the pants holster that fastens to my belt at the spine. I find the holster tends to come out. I dont like either holster for a smooth draw, but the neoprene works better than the leather. In general, I think that stuffing my auto in my pants and letting the belt hold it in place seems to work rather well unless I'm running which I don't do anymore because of my bad knee.

I have a few jackets I've modified to carry concealed guns. They work ok, but the cost to get a tailor to sew one up properly cost a bit. That is why I mostly carry pocket pistols these days.


----------



## Night_Sailor (Dec 15, 2006)

sixgunluvr said:


>


Nice little Deringer. I like the holster too. The damn thing is so small that I think if you disguised it a bit you could carry it in the open and no one would know what it is. Maybe you could make it look like a pager or something.


----------



## Night_Sailor (Dec 15, 2006)

MRN said:


> You didn't immediately spring for the Sparks Versa Max II, or any of their stuff? The pictures don't even do them justice. They are that good. Get a matching belt and you'll be even happier. Heck, just buy a belt. They are phenomenal. If you don't want to wait the 3 or 4 months, there is a shop (lightening sports????) that carries a few of their models for popular applications.
> 
> If you want plastic, one of the most popular is the Comptac CTAC.
> 
> M.


I've had my eye on one of those Milt Sparks hosters for a while. Have you used one? Are they really as good as people say? If so it may be the solution I'm looking for.


----------



## WoodstockDoug (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a LOT of holsters, and the vast majority of them are Ron Graham holsters. You can find them at PaleHorseHolsters.com.

I think his quality and prices are fantastic, but understand that the wait for some of his stuff can be long. If you buy off the "in-stock" page, you'll get your order quickly, but if not... sometimes he is quick and sometimes he's really slow. One of my orders took over six months, but when he finally sent it, he threw in two extra holsters to compensate me for my patience. Most of my orders have been filled in under a month.

He has a forum that I like as well... nice people there, though lately it has been pretty quiet. http://p081.ezboard.com/bgrahamholsterforum


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

In the summer I have a kelktek 380 in a pocket holster, in the winter when I can whear a sob holster I will pack a 1911 gun, or I will use a iwb and pack a 1911 comander.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I've tried a number of different carry methods over the years, with a number of different handguns... I finally settled on an S&W Airweight in .38 Spec.+P in a Viking Trader pocket holster as best suited for my needs.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Have a number of concealed holsters and what I use depends on weather, time of year, environment I anticipate, and so on. My primary off duty weapon is a Kimber 45 auto.

I don't have much use for shoulder holsters as they get uncomfortable fast. Also, the draw requires you swing the muzzle across your body (and anyone in front of you) to get on target. For this reason, I generally avoid cross draw belt holsters for CC, as well.

The one exception to my cross draw rule is a *F*ast *A*ction *G*un Bag, otherwise known as the fanny pack holster. This is about the only way to go when the weather is very hot and your wearing shorts and a t shirt.

I prefer an open top belt slide holster worn just behind the hip under a shirt or jacket. The one I find myself using most often is a Bianchi Speedlok. It's extremely secure while still affording a reasonably quick draw. I also have a custom made matched belt, belt slide holster, and magazine carrier by Wild Bill Leathers that is great.

BTW, get or have a gunbelt made that is designed to carry a handgun's weight as the average belt is too thin. You won't regret it. Of the production ones, I like the Circle K the best. I have two of these, you can find them at Sportsmans Warehouse in Fargo. I have a couple custom concealed gunbelts made by Gunner's Alley that are superb...


----------

